# Circuito para lapicero broma



## JuanErasmo (Ago 27, 2008)

Buenos dias amigos, 
Este es mi primer post en el grupo, maravillo que alguien tuvo la idea de esto!

Compré hace poco un lapicero de esos para broma,  y le quite todas las partes.
Me gustaria saber, electronicamente por circuito como se hace para lograr este efecto, ya que veo que el circuito contiene algo asi como una bobina y la alimentacion.

Muchas gracias, si alguien ha visto uno de esos y sabe como esta hecho electronicamente, pues venga!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 27, 2008)

lapicero broma? nunca he visto uno de esos... que broma logras con ese lapicero?


----------



## lmjs (Ago 27, 2008)

yo tampoco lo vi pero si es broma me gustaria saber cual es y como funciona


----------



## santiago (Ago 27, 2008)

mmmmmmmm sera electrocucion?    

saludos


----------



## DJMota (Ago 27, 2008)

Lo que lleva es un pequeño inversor de 1,5v a 200 o 300v, parecido a  los de las camarás de fotos, pero sin el circuito de descarga del flash.
Saludos


----------



## JuanErasmo (Ago 27, 2008)

Es un lapicero que envia una corriente electrica


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2008)

tendria que srer uina lapicera grandecitam, ya que dentro deberia caber el oscilador para generar la frecuencia que si es ampliable en voltaje, y luego el toroide que por mas pequeño, ocupa lugar y bueh, despues los polos de descarga. seria grandecitaaaaaa.


----------



## snowboard (Ago 27, 2008)

JuanErasmo sube una foto de la lapicera !.

¿ No será un pequeño arco...como de encendedor?


----------



## JuanErasmo (Ago 28, 2008)

Gracias a todos, aqui esta la foto del lapicero.

 no es muy grande, el secreto es algo con un transformador o una bobina, pero no hé podido  encontrar todavia como armar el circuito.


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-5264247-_JM_

Ahi lo pueden ver.
Muchas Gracias a todos,
A alguien se le ocurre algo?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 28, 2008)

Una pregunta.. quieres hacer una lapicera de esas o solo copiar el circuito?

Me imagino que el oscilador de ese lapicero debe ser todo de SMD y solo un transformadorcito (que no tiene que ser obligatoriamente un toroide)


----------



## JuanErasmo (Ago 28, 2008)

La idea es utilizar ese circuito para adaptarlo a mas bromas, por ejemplo, un teclado que electrocute, etc. ademas, de la curiosidad del fenómeno que permite aumentar tan asi la corriente, y los elementos que lo permiten hacer.

Gracias!


----------



## Guest (Ago 28, 2008)

Algun lapiz de estos he visto y lamento decir que llevan el mismo generador que los mecheros.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 28, 2008)

Si es el mismo..! 2 trt en configuracion astable y una bobina tipo nido de abeja.:!


----------



## Guest (Ago 28, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Si es el mismo..! 2 trt en configuracion astable y una bobina tipo nido de abeja.:!



Ni eso, un cilindro de hierro que pilla carca inercial gracias a un muelle muy duro que cuando salta impacta contra una lamina de metal, la cienetica causa que parte de la nube de electrones de desplace hacia la lamina y de esta a un cable, del cable sale una chispa que tratara de tomar tierra.


----------



## santiago (Ago 28, 2008)

el tipico magiclick

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 28, 2008)

yo creia que tenian un cristal y por efecto piezoelectrico(cuando golpeaba), generaba una tension que aplicada a una bobinita saltaba la chispa.


----------



## JuanErasmo (Ago 28, 2008)

Como es el esquematico y los materiales del circuito?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 29, 2008)

no hay cicuito ni esquematico. viste los encendedores que prenden con una chispita en vez de con la piedrita?bueno, lo mismo que usan esos encendedores usan las lapiceras esas. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 29, 2008)

Si lleva el famoso MAGICLIK no tendria pilas.
Habria que desarmar uno haber que tiene dentro. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 29, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Si lleva el famoso MAGICLIK no tendria pilas.
> Habria que desarmar uno haber que tiene dentro. Saludos



el clasico magiclick no lleva pilas, es por simple presion. pero hace un tiempo se venden unos nuevos magiclick con una pila aa. al presionar un pequeño pulsador(en verdad es una chapita chota) se obtiene en la punta una serie de chispitas de alta tension, como le tuve que cambiar la chapita vi el circuito, es una plaquetita con lo que supongo yo es un inversor con un toroidecito(toroide chiquitito). no lo tengo conmigo, pero si van a un supermercado chino lo van a ecncontar por 3 mangos, eso pa los que viven en estos pagos. eso si, no creo que entre en una lapicera. lastima, por que da muuuuuuuuuuy buenos toques. saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 29, 2008)

$2.50 y si, me referia a ese 
sino una lapicera tamaño xxl con un flyback adentro jajaja   

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 29, 2008)

ja, lo conseguis 50 guita mas baratoja. flyback?pero no es para hacer una broma?no pa matar.jeje


----------



## santiago (Ago 29, 2008)

sino estaria bueno hacer un asiento que tenga un cartelito que diga

 """  experiencias religiosas""" ,conectado a 220v con un casquito con el + y el - a masa de la silla
"señora si ve la luz blanca no la toque es un cortocircuito"

saludos


----------

